# Summer Internship



## Paul Bogosian (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi everyone!
I'm a university student from Azusa Pacific University in California. I grew up in the Philippines as a Missionary Kid so I know how important the expat community is in a foreign country. My university is doing a summer program into China and we are supposed find our own business internship! China is a country where I don't have many contacts so I was hope you guys could help. Does anyone know where I should start?


----------

